# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  الدقيس ودحسن

## خالد العوض

*مقال جديد                 الدقيس ود حسن • ( الدقيس )   زولا  ( هوين ) ... زول طيب .... انت بس ( تأكل ) وتقش فى  طرفو .... زول اصلو ما بغلط على زول• والدقيس هو ( هشام ) اما حسن فهو ( حسن اجب ) والد الاول ..... بالمناسبة حسن اجب زول محبوب فى مدينة ( سنجة ) • قلت على ( هشام ) ( دقيس ) لانو ( مسيكين ) وبدقس ( بكسر الباء ) بسرعة ....• تركى ال الشيخ استقال ام ( طرد ) ؟؟؟• نادى ( القرن ) والمباديء والقيم ( الجد جد ) مؤدب ( عصام الحضرى ) و ( رمضان صبحى )  و ( عبدالله السعيد ) عندما تصبح ( الرعاية ) او ( الرئاسة الفخرية )مطية ( للتدخل السافر ) تصبح ( قيم الاهلى ) اوجب بالرعاية .... وهذا هو الفرق بين ناد  يرسي ( القيم ) وناد يفضل ( الغاية تبرر الوسيلة ) • لا يهمنى ان يقبل الهلال ( الهبات ) او غيرها .. ولا يهمنى ان ( يتعالى ) غدا صاحب ( المعالى ) .... اما زلتم ( مصرين "00"0§على ( غنوة ) نادى الحركة ( الوطنية ) ؟؟؟• ما علاقة ( طه ) بالوطن والمواطنة ؟؟؟؟ • ابو ناصر ياوش ( السعد ) • ال الشيخ يا ( كج )• ابو ناصر ( نقط ) • يا ( رعاك الله ) ابعث ( الدعومات )ورسل ( المعونات ) • ود ( ابوك ) يسلم ( ابوك )• ال الشيخ ناس اهلى القرن ( ابوك ) ليه ؟؟؟• الاستاذ ( معاوية الجاك ) لك ان تكتب ( قناعاتك ) لا تثريب فى هذا مطلقا ... لكن متى كانت ( الكرامة ) و ( عزة النفس ) أشياء هلامية ؟؟؟• ترى ما هى هذه ا( الهلامية ) التى اقحمها الاستاذ فى مقاله ؟؟؟• غدا بحول الله اكتب عن ( التنيح ود سعد ) زول صاحب ( الترس ) • عام سعيد نحصد فيه بطولات كثيرة • يضيف فيه المريخ ( لقبا ) لم ينله غيره ...• وينال فيه ( أهل العوض ) بطولة ظلوا يلهثون خلفها ( دهرا ) ....• غايتو انا مما سمعت ب ( طيارة ) سوداكال ( الخاصة ) عرفتها ( مكنه ) من مكنات ( ادم ) .. ياخى زول ما عندو حق ( المعد البدنى ) طيارة شنو ؟؟؟ و بوبار شنو ؟؟؟ دا ( ادم ) لو نيجيريا دى بمشوها ب ( قطر ) كان سفر ليها المريخ فى قطر ( بضاعة ) ....حدق العيون ...خالد سليمان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحمد لله على نعمة المريخ

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ابداع حقيقي وفي الصميم يا حبيب
يديك العافية
*

----------

